# Automat zeichnen



## deleted (4. Jul 2007)

Moin,
leider kenne ich mich mit der GUI recht wenig aus. Folgendes:

Ich möchte einen Automaten zeichnen (bestehend aus Kreisen und Linien und Text), und ferner möchte ich anschließend den Arbeitsablauf des Automaten grafisch darstellen.

Gibt es dafür irgendwelche Klassen?
Es wäre sehr langwierig das Ganze jeweils von Hand zeichnen zu müssen...


----------



## JPKI (4. Jul 2007)

Wenn Kreise, Linien und Text zeichnen möchtest, wirst du um manuelles Zeichnen wohl nicht herumkommen.

Wie wichtigsten Klassen:
*java.awt.Component*
*java.awt.Graphics*
*java.awt.Rectangle*

:wink:


----------



## deleted (4. Jul 2007)

verdammt...
Das hatte ich befürchtet.
Das wird ne längere Aktion werden 
Es ist ein dynamischer Automat


----------



## The_S (4. Jul 2007)

Viereckiger Kasten?


----------



## deleted (4. Jul 2007)

naja das Beste wäre, wenn man irgendwas wie das DesktopPane hätte, bei dem man beliebige Objekte vom User hinzufügen, mit Linien verbinden etc. lassen könnte.
Das Ganze ist im Übrigen ein einfacher Automat zur Prüfung von Korrektheit von Syntax.
Wäre genial, wenn man den grafisch zusammenklicken könnte.
(Genial, weil mein Dozent dann beeindruckt wäre ^^)


----------



## The_S (4. Jul 2007)

Zeichenprogramm?


----------



## deleted (4. Jul 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zeichenprogramm?



Also am Ende benötige ich ein 2-dimensionales Integerfeld/eine CSV Tabelle für das einlesen des Automaten 
Wenn ich es richtig weiß, kann man mit MS Visio sowas sogar echt machen...
Das kostet allerdings Geld


----------

